# Joining the Group



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here. Post some pictures of your diesel when you can.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

New or used?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome to the CTD bro 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

It is a used one, but its lease only started in Jan of this year. Then the car was turned in during August with around 18K miles. So it is "almost" new from my standpoint.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, I have had my CTD for just over 3 years and it is still a great drive.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome Crash !! There must be a story behind the nickname ??


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

RIXSTER said:


> Welcome Crash !! There must be a story behind the nickname ??


That's what I was wondering.......?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Do you know why it was returned?


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

No reason given for the return, but the prior user certainly was burning through the miles more than a lease would allow.

Must have gotten the right car model, as one of my nicknames is CTD (Crash Test Dummy). Nothing to do with wrecking a car though (just a bicycle).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard diesel brother.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Welcome, Crash!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome! You will love the car! I am up to 134K miles on mine and loving every mile.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## Nightwater (Jun 16, 2015)

Welcome to the club, I just got mines in August and so far LOVE it.


----------

